# Pics of slammed TT convertibles?



## AcroScream (Oct 2, 2003)

Seen several pics of slammed/bagged TT hardtops, but no convertibles. Any luck of catching a pic of a slammed TT with the roof back?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

x2


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

Probably not as slammed as you're look for, but here ya go anyway


----------



## AcroScream (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kclax44)*

looks fine to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wouldn't mind seeing some bagged ones too though.


----------



## AcroScream (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AcroScream)*

I really like these cars...


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (AcroScream)*
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 3:42 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (AcroScream)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AcroScream (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (DuBSPEED22)*

YES!!!!!


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (AcroScream)*


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (euroluv69)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (euroluv69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroluv69* »_


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (Murderface)*


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? ( XXX 1.8T)*

I should have some pics of my roadster slammed this week when I get the coils on. Also gonna be running an interesting wheel color


----------



## AcroScream (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (M-Power M3)*

Can't wait!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (AcroScream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AcroScream* »_Can't wait!

For now








Spacers came today but the bolts are still on their way.


























_Modified by M-Power M3 at 11:51 PM 8/27/2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (M-Power M3)*


_Quote »_









Wrinkle red powder? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Wrinkle red powder? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My friends prefer to call the color Vaginal Blood Red


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_
My friends prefer to call the color Vaginal Blood Red









LOL if you have wrinkle textured stuff coming out of there, there's a problem...


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (AcroScream)*


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
LOL if you have wrinkle textured stuff coming out of there, there's a problem...

LOL...btw the wheels aren't wrinkle textured. They're just normal red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteviLee (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Pics of slammed TT convertibles? (Lurkertom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lurkertom* »_









convertible cover, stance, and grill really look good to me in this


----------



## TimGti (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

how are all these tts sooo low in the rear?


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

bags or (-) perches?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_how are all these tts sooo low in the rear?


Brits are crazy that's how


----------

